

Digg's nickb - sutro
http://www.invesp.com/blog/social-media/an-interview-with-digg-top-user.html

======
brk
I love the title for this submission :) I wonder if Digg's top user is an
alter ego of Kevin Rose.

------
_bn
Nice little "business" model he's got there, but at least we know he's no
hacker.

